# How many passport ized photos will I need?



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

We're moving to Dubai in a couple months and hubby claims that we need 24 each. He said that 12 was needed for his work/residency visa and he figured an extra 12 for misc. 

I don't have a job yet and he's sponsoring me- both of us already have passports... do you think I could just get by with 12 for now? Hubby can do whatever he wants but I didn't want to have to pay a fortune for a bunch of ugly pics. Besides it looks like it's a lot cheaper to get them done in Dubai and I might try that epassport site...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

3, that should do it, maybe 4 if you need a liquor licence....


----------



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Andy, is that 4 on top of the 12 or just 4 to start out with for me?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry, I'm winding you up, you probably do need a dozen or so at least, but it's quick and easy (and cheap) to get them done here so don't worry...


----------



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks again


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Its changing all the time, in October I needed 16 for the Visa, two for driving licence, so best to get plenty,

can use the online versions but make sure you get the correct size, as there are many standards for passport photos globally, so best to get them here, will be 20-30 AED


----------

